# Funny eyes on new born lambs



## Em D (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi, 

Im new to this forum and to all things sheep related, but my boyfriend has experience on a sheep farm. 

We bought two pregnant ewes a few months ago and one gave birth to twins on Tuesday night, the problem is their eyes are funny, the eyes themselves look ok but they are quite squinty and gooey any advice would be appreciated, they are pure bred suffolks?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like they could have entropion. That's when the eyelid curls under and the lashes rub the eyeball and irritate it, causing weeping.  If you catch it early enough, you can usually correct it by just pulling the lid out to the correct position a few times a day for a few days.  If that doesn't work, it may need a single stitch in the lid to keep it from curling under.  

It also may cause an ulcer on the eyeball (you'll see a whitish circle spot).  Then you need to get some Terramycin opthalmic ointment (with no steroid) and you can put that in the eye a few times a day until it clears up.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jan 6, 2011)

You might find this site of interest - http://www.sheep101.info/201/diseasesa-z.html

It has helped us a lot over the years as has networking.


----------

